# sign petition for women's ski jumping in 2010



## dq (Apr 25, 2005)

As you probably know the challenge to get women's ski jumping into the 2010 Vancouver Olympic Games has been an uphill battle. There has been much publicity as of late in Canada, since a suit was filed with the Human Rights Commission stating the inequity in not allowing women the opportunity to jump in the 2010 Olympic Games. If you are interested in reading more with regard to these articles, go to google, type in Women's Ski Jumping and click on the "NEWS" link. 

I am sending this email to you to let you know a petition has been started with the hope of getting the signature of at least 10,000 people. Please take a moment to log onto www.wsj2010.com, read the facts, and sign the petition if you are in support of seeing these athletes ski jump in the 2010 Olympic Games. 

One last thing. If you would please forward this email to people in your address book.


----------



## ecjohnson (Nov 6, 2007)

Who is this? I didn't expect to see this on here. 
-Ethan-


----------



## dq (Apr 25, 2005)

ecjohnson said:


> Who is this? I didn't expect to see this on here.
> -Ethan-


"snowriders" forum. Makes sense to me.

Hey my daughter is a ski jumper, she's 8. She flies!

Terry


----------



## Old Fart (Oct 12, 2003)

Hey Ethan
You're not the same Ethan Johnson , ski jumper from Steamboat, are you?
Scott G


----------



## ecjohnson (Nov 6, 2007)

Yes it is, I am now a former ski jumper from steamboat. I'm trying to recall who Scott G is now? I'm off in Durango pursuing other forms of play... primarily rafting... and very little skiing. 



Old Fart said:


> Hey Ethan
> You're not the same Ethan Johnson , ski jumper from Steamboat, are you?
> Scott G


----------



## Old Fart (Oct 12, 2003)

Ethan
Logan's dad, Scott, here. Sounds like you are now a river runner. Good on ya


----------



## ecjohnson (Nov 6, 2007)

That makes sense now. Hell yeah, I've turned into a raft bum. I can't paddle because of my bad shoulder, but I'm loving rowing right now. How's everything? Thanks for catching me... good to hear from you!



Old Fart said:


> Ethan
> Logan's dad, Scott, here. Sounds like you are now a river runner. Good on ya


----------



## rippnskier (Jun 4, 2006)

Sign the petition. I am good friends with a ski jumper who this directly effects. She currently holds the hill record in Vancouver and is an awesome chick who deserves the notice.


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

Sing the petition, good luck. Hope you accomplish your goal.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Fo' Sho'. Definitely a good cause. I'm spreadin' the word.

D


----------

